# Building Bob Trap



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you build a bob trap?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I made this one last year for a friend.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/easton-xx78-trap-46346.html?highlight=arrows


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks you


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I used wine corks and coat hangers.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i use umbrella ribs


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Everyone has such interesting things they use


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Here one

Here 2


----------



## 1stFlightLoft (Feb 18, 2011)

You can find these components either on Foys or Jedds, I like the Belgium drop trap better, Racing wise I found these to help trap the birds faster.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Whats a Belgium drop trap?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is a picture. Now these aren't mine but I'm at work so I pulled this one off the web.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the picture


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Another Trap idea*

For a simple $18 trap idea. Go to my Blog.

http://riovallepoultry.blogspot.com/


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I made one out of dowls and the metal wire from a political yard sign. I dont have any pictures of making it, but it was very simple and works.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is my extra trap...


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

What stops the birds from going back out with a bob and a Belgium drop trap?


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Racing or Not*

If you aren't racing, I would use the 4 inch PVC 45 degree street elbow. Trace the 4" opening on the wall just above your landing board and cut it out with a jig saw. Then box it in with 2x4 and screw into the 2X4 from the outside in. They can drop in, but can't fly out of the loft. You can buy the PVC cap to clos it off when not in use and the birds learn from each other. Real easy and real cheap. The only problem is you need a means to get them out of the loft, that is, you can't "open the bobs" to let them out. You have to have an alternate trap door or let them out of your entry door. 

Follow this link and scroll to the second pic. This is what I used with great success before I started racing. 

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/340307.htm


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

With the drop trap the width the bars are placed won't allow a pigeon to fly UP to the trap and exit. But . . . I've seen birds who have figured that out and can do it. The BEST Belgian or English drop traps have wires that are set just right to preclude any escapes. Same with bob traps. I've seen birds fly up to a bob trap, hang on the ledge, and use their beak to flip the bob and then exit--but that was on a bob trap with the bobs placed quite wide and set at a bit of an angle. Rare but it can happen.


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Drop Trap for Thief Pouters and Catalonians*

Here's my Blog site info on my drop trap.

http://riovallepoultry.blogspot.com/2012_02_01_archive.html

Shannon


----------

